# Hey East coast guys



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How's the weather by you? Can't be any better then this! I'll take these 90's all year.Do you really want to get up in the middle of the night when it's snowing and cold?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

My granddaddy always preferred winter saying " if you're cold you can always put more clothes on but if you're hot you reach a point you have no more clothes left to remove."

And with yesterday's temperature reaching 103 plus the heat index (106 w/heat index) 

The only positive is the scantily clad female population


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Been at the pool all afternoon.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*east coast guys*

I'll take cold and snow any day over heat and humidity :waving:


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

summer just holds us over until winter. As long as its a good winter, I can put my 40+ hrs in in two night and be off for a week


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

110 heat index tomorrow, we've been breaking weather records all year.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ares only got up to 103 today. But at least when your doing snow, you don't have to worry about pita customers! Wake up in the middle of the night you say? I don't sleep from November 1st till April 1st!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

*Cold front coming!!!!*

... Excessive heat warning remains in effect until 8 PM EDT this
evening...

An excessive heat warning remains in effect until 800 PM.

Very hot humid air will be in place in our region today.
Afternoon temperatures are expected to soar to around 100 degrees.
The high humidity levels will cause heat index values to rise into
the 103 to 107 range this afternoon. A few locations could reach a
heat index of 108 or 109 for a brief time.

A cold front is expected to arrive on Sunday. It appears as
though maximum temperatures will be in the lower 90s with
decreasing humidity and heat index values in the middle and upper
90s. Those numbers are just below the excessive heat warning
criterion. If the front arrives a little later than anticipated,
the heat warning may need to be extended.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sick of the dam heat. Mowing in this weather sucks. Wait what am I saying I'm the guy holding the weed wacker getting hit in the face with rocks from the winter. I want fall so I can get a plow from basher.

Anyone got an idea on how much snow we could get this winter? I'm thinking some where between a dusting to 5ft. Should be a safe guess ah?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cold front showed up, only 88 degrees today.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

FISHERBOY;1052196 said:


> I'll take cold and snow any day over heat and humidity :waving:


Ayuh.....



dodge15004x45.9;1053766 said:


> I'm sick of the dam heat. Mowing in this weather sucks. Wait what am I saying I'm the guy holding the weed wacker getting hit in the face with rocks from the winter. I want fall so I can get a plow from basher.
> 
> *Anyone got an idea on how much snow we could get this winter?* I'm thinking some where between a dusting to 5ft. Should be a safe guess ah?


I would predict between 20 and 200 inches for PA.....



basher;1053839 said:


> Cold front showed up, only 88 degrees today.


Damn cold fronts.:realmad:


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Boy it sure is nice out, went out side for breakfast this morning at work.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes sir, a gorgeous summer's day, I hear a golf course calling


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

To be turfed! lol.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Any temperature above 80 degrees is too hot.

Any temperature below 10 degrees is the best.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Another nice day was spent on the exmark today.


----------

